# Dallas' New Tail



## musicmom116 (Jul 8, 2008)

Dallas got groomed last week and this is what her tail looks like. I did request it. I wanted to go really funky, but my family balked at the idea, the kids really ahte the tail, but I really think it is cute. My daughter will be home from school soon, I think we'll try to groom her ourselves next time. Nothing fancy, just the basic.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

I LOVE it! So cool. It's so fun to try something crazy like that. 
I hope you aren't leaving your groomer over the tail! 
Dallas looks really nice. She is a real beauty.


----------



## musicmom116 (Jul 8, 2008)

GroovyGroomer777 said:


> I LOVE it! So cool. It's so fun to try something crazy like that.
> I hope you aren't leaving your groomer over the tail!
> Dallas looks really nice. She is a real beauty.


Thanks, and definitely not, I love her tail!! I just want to save some $$. If we really butcher the poor dog, I will definitely go back to the groomer (with my tail between my legs.)


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

LOVE the tail! I wish more pet owners would "step outside the box" and let their pets distinguish themselves. I do think it would look better though if the groomer had shaved an inverted "V" in the base of the tail, where the tail meets the back, like a poodle's would be. It would make the transition look better, and look like it was meant to be that way. But I love it and it looks great! You going to try a mohawk next? LOL


----------



## saintnoel (Mar 11, 2009)

Do you dust your house with her tail or what?


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

I love her tail! I think it's adorable. =)


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Very cute!  

Depending on how quickly her coat grows or matts, or how much you brush at home, you could simply take her in to the groomer for a couple of good clippings per year; that way you could still do some yourself, and still have the professional look too, and still save some dollars.


----------



## musicmom116 (Jul 8, 2008)

saintnoel said:


> Do you dust your house with her tail or what?



LOL, not a bad idea. Maybe we should add that to the "Trick of the Month."



Love's_Sophie said:


> Very cute!
> 
> Depending on how quickly her coat grows or matts, or how much you brush at home, you could simply take her in to the groomer for a couple of good clippings per year; that way you could still do some yourself, and still have the professional look too, and still save some dollars.


Her coat seems to grow pretty quickly, and I do brush her almost every night. We'll see how it goes.



Pai said:


> I love her tail! I think it's adorable. =)


Ahh, thanks, your dog is awesome. My family would not be happy if I did that to Dallas. I did want to try the lion cut on her, but chickened out!


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

musicmom116 said:


> Ahh, thanks, your dog is awesome. My family would not be happy if I did that to Dallas. I did want to try the lion cut on her, but chickened out!


If I let her grow out she'd eventually look like this (not my dog, but I don't have any ungroomed pics of my gal). She's a 'hairy hairless' Chinese Crested. If she wasn't shaved she'd look much weirder! 

But I do like lion cuts. =)


----------



## Best*In*Show (Mar 14, 2009)

I think Dallas would look so cute with a lion cut, lol. I wanted a dog that didn't need much grooming, but I kind of wish that Ruby could have all these cute options.


----------



## musicmom116 (Jul 8, 2008)

Best*In*Show said:


> I think Dallas would look so cute with a lion cut, lol. I wanted a dog that didn't need much grooming, but I kind of wish that Ruby could have all these cute options.


Unfortunately, my family hates the fancey/cute groomings.


----------



## Best*In*Show (Mar 14, 2009)

You know, Dallas could have some kind of mystery hair loss -- very unfortunate -- but at least it fell out in a perfect lion cut!


----------

